# Celtics @ Raptors, Dec. 1st



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-celtics-775x50.gif">​<table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1016.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0299.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0362.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1030.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0953.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0692.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th></tr></table><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........1:00 EST, TSN_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table></center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 16 -- 1 December 2006​Celtics (5-9) @ Raptors (5-10)
_The Boston Celtics battled the New Jersey Nets on Wednesday to determine who the top dogs in the limping Atlantic Division were. The Nets managed a come-from-behind victory that displaced the Celtics and the Raptors could move ahead of the Celtics tonight, dropping them from first place to fifth in three days. The Truth is having a career-year thus far for the green machine, averaging over 27 points, 8 1/2 rebounds and four assists, and second-option Wally Szczerbiak has returned to form, putting up over 20 a night. The Raptors, led by 20/12 stud Chris Bosh, have won three of their last five games and look to be on the mend following a disastrous 0-5 Western road trip last month. The game will be broadcast at 7pm on Raptors NBA TV._​</td></table>​


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We beat the Celtics twice in preseason so I'm confident going into tonight's game.

Like I said in the preview, the Celtics were first place in the Atlantic before their game with the Nets Wednesday. A loss to the Raptors tonight would move them into fifth!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

speedythief said:


> We beat the Celtics twice in preseason so I'm confident going into tonight's game.
> 
> *Like I said in the preview*, the Celtics were first place in the Atlantic before their game with the Nets Wednesday. A loss to the Raptors tonight would move them into fifth!


you write the preview? very nice. very professional. i thought we got it from somewhere else. you've got all kinds of different talents- you're our board's lbj (and we should've maxed you out last summer- would you have taken three or five?).

i would love to win these next two games, render wednesday night in dallas to have been an aberration.

peace


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I think we take the next two games. Boston does not have the players to take advantage of our weakness on the defensive boards.

I hope someone punches Wally in the face - something I don't like about that pretty boy.

Toronto 108 Boston 86

Post #5000


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I think we take the next two games. Boston does not have the players to take advantage of our weakness on the defensive boards.
> 
> I hope someone punches Wally in the face - something I don't like about that pretty boy.
> 
> ...


Congrats on 5000. :cheers: 

And honestly, who wears hair gel when they play basketball?



ballocks said:


> you write the preview? very nice. very professional. i thought we got it from somewhere else. you've got all kinds of different talents- you're our board's lbj (and we should've maxed you out last summer- would you have taken three or five?).


I wrote that Smitch had agreed to commit hara-kiri if the Raptors gave up 30+ in the first quarter again one night and nobody noticed, so either nobody has been reading them anyways, or we've all just come to expect that kind of commentary on our team.

As for my contract, my agent advised me to hold out, so I'm going to wind up modding the season on a veterans minimum looking to cash-in next summer. That way I can still go skydiving on game day if I feel like it. I just want somebody to love me!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I wrote that Smitch had agreed to commit hara-kiri if the Raptors gave up 30+ in the first quarter again one night and nobody noticed, so either nobody has been reading them anyways, or we've all just come to expect that kind of commentary on our team.


totally didn't notice. just going through them now- we have some real classics out there! love it! you've got expectations harboured on your back now, don't let me down. 



> As for my contract, my agent advised me to hold out, so I'm going to wind up modding the season on a veterans minimum looking to cash-in next summer. That way I can still go skydiving on game day if I feel like it. I just want somebody to love me!


starting to think about it... i wonder if we'll ever reach that point where fans get traded or signed or whatever. fans'll obviously never get paid for being fans but, man, it might interesting to use/treat them like players/commodities, force them to forget their allegiances upon getting traded, etc. 

"hey brian. what's that? 'right, i'm over to minnesota? let's get this train a'rollin', wolves!"

ehnn... not in our lifetimes. 

peace


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

we WILL win this game... btw when is peterson coming back?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Brown_Balla said:


> we WILL win this game... btw when is peterson coming back?


Outside chance tonight, good chance tomorrow, almost certainly by Cleveland (Wed.).


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Totally winnable game tonight, I think it will all depend on how Bosh is doing, if he's healthy I think we might be good. If we can contain Pierce so that he doesn't make too much damage, we'll be fine. I hope Gnani steps up, if he does, little fouls, good shooting, good offense, I think we can take this. (Hopefully, whoever Gagni guards won't torch him on D)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I think we take the next two games. Boston does not have the players to take advantage of our weakness on the defensive boards.
> 
> I hope someone punches Wally in the face - something I don't like about that pretty boy.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on post 5000. Your one of my favourite posters. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Congratulations on post 5000. Your one of my favourite posters. Keep up the good work.


 
...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Joey Graham will be starting over Fred Jones


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

C's haven't been that great this year, but Tailfair has been confident this season & Paul will always show up ready to play. Kendrick & G. Green (I know you guys remember that dunk!) will be also be ready for some ball tonight....Look for the Raps to get it going early on the home court....Tj always gets a quick 3 assisit in the early part of the game. Let's Ball!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I think we take the next two games. Boston does not have the players to take advantage of our weakness on the defensive boards.


Gomes, Perkins, and Pierce are very good offensive rebounders.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Gotta love the way Parker is playing:biggrin:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jumpshooting clinic at the ACC.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow, Jones was fully extended, dunk of the year potential on that one ruined by Gerald "N'oh Canada" Green.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This game is ragged. No flow.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

speedythief said:


> This game is ragged. No flow.


Never mind. Ford back in the game and suddenly the Raps are lookin' good. Nice sub by Smitch.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tj gets the team going ASAP...how about that layup on Green, they were playing some nice ball together during the summer, the alley oops were crazy!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago running the secondary break, emphatic finish!

Two blocks in the last two defensive sequences for the Raps, too.

Somebody woke the Raps up.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Doc Rivers is asleep.

Raps on an 18-8 run with the Celtics not taking a time-out.

Four straight good defensive sequences--block, block, steal, block. All leading to Raps buckets.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ picks up another steal. He's bringing it right now. Either him or Calderon always seem to play well. Good news for our future.

Mago is oozing with confidence. Team is doing a good job with him right now.

Raps hitting shots.

51-47 Raps


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raps are playing tight defense and smooth offense right now.

Very much in control of this game.

Garbo is making nice plays. He's out now for Graham.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Man, TJ with _another_ steal. Set up Graham perfectly, should've gone for the dunk.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Anyone else watching this game?

58-51 at the half, Raps with a tremendous second quarter.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

^yep.

Great second quarter by the Raptors.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Nice first half. Man I enjoy watching this team. We're really starting to play like one.

Joey should have dunked that pass of from TJ. I wish he had just a little more spring in his jump. 

I can't stress enough how great it is having good point guard play for once. And it should get better!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>18</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>16</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>17</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>8</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allan Ray, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Leon Powe, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Theo Ratliff, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>13</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*18-34*</td><td>*2-4*</td><td>*13-14*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*51*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*52.9%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*92.9%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (6)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS 
*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Parker, IR</td><td>17</td><td>7-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T.J. Ford, PG</td><td>16</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>16</td><td>5-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, GF</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jorge Garbajosa, FC</td><td>22</td><td>6-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fred Jones, GF</td><td>12</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>7</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">P.J. Tucker, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrick Martin, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kris Humphries, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pape Sow, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Uros Slokar, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrea Bargnani, F</td><td>14</td><td>3-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasho Nesterovic, C</td><td>8</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*25-41*</td><td>*0-2*</td><td>*8-11*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*58*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*61.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*72.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 2 (4)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

And I think it's becoming obvious that Bargnani is going to be a force both on defense and on the low block.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks for the stats, JS.

Obvious that PP is going to want to start shooting next half. Gotta keep the double active on him.



SkywalkerAC said:


> And I think it's becoming obvious that Bargnani is going to be a force both on defense and on the low block.


In the last few games he's shown he can have an impact everywhere. Passing, shooting, moving his feet and blocking shots on defense, running the floor--a very wide, nice skill set.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

AP is killing it out there, too. 15 points in 17 minutes on 7/8 shooting.

And here's another nice stat: TJ Ford--7 assists, 0 turnovers.

Gotta contain Pierce and Szczerbiak next half.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ez "double double" for Tj tonight....Doc has to find a way to play Green more


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Good to see Rasho in the game... lots of size for the Raps with Garbs and Bosh at the forward spots.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rasho's length is creating a lot of problems for the Celtics. Couple of baskets for him early in this half.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raptors are really playing defense tonight, its great to see.

Not getting a lot of calls going our way, as usual.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

66-62 Raps with 6:26 left in the quarter.

Raps slowing down a little. Time for a few subs?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Anthony Parker is having a great game. I wish the whole team could move off the ball like him and Garbo.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps caught a break on a travel by (Telfair?).

74-72 after a couple of Delonte West jumpers and a PP drive.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I know I said the Raps weren't getting calls before, but this quarter has been good to us.

Mago with the longball, Raps on the board with a three.

Veal responds with one of his own.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pierce vs. Graham is a bit of a battle tonight. Graham with four fouls now.

Pierce looks really uncomfortable out there right now after a hard fall on his elbow.

81-78 heading into the fourth.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

4th quarter. let's see if the boys can close it out at home.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the boys need to settle down a bit. down by two.

garbo should have got the foul call bringing it up. he was hit. but i guess they were lenient on the "block" on tony allen.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I have to admit, I am enjoying this game! Back & forth action 3pt play's, this one has everything


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

get that "Shot" outta here!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris Bosh is a superstar.

Raptors win.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Raptors win Raptors win Raptors win


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

on to the mecca to make it 2 in a row


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Celtics made their push and the boys faltered a bit but held on. Good win.

TJ Ford baby. :yay:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Got scary at the end again, but got the win.
Nice.

*Edit: 4000!*


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If the Knicks lose tonight, and it looks like they might, the Raps move into third in the Atlantic and are closing in on that 8th playoff spot.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">BOSTON CELTICS</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>30</td><td>5-10</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>29</td><td>5-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-6</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>19</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>38</td><td>6-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-10</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>27</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>27</td><td>4-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-7</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>24</td><td>5-9</td><td>2-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>11</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>17</td><td>2-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>15</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*36-69*</td><td>*5-12*</td><td>*25-30*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*27*</td><td>*33*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*26*</td><td>*102*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*52.2%*</td><td>*41.7%*</td><td>*83.3%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 16 (17)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(206, 15, 65) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">TORONTO RAPTORS</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, GF</td><td>11</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>40</td><td>9-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-9</td><td>1</td><td>10</td><td>11</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>25</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jorge Garbajosa, FC</td><td>41</td><td>6-10</td><td>0-2</td><td>4-4</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Parker, GF</td><td>36</td><td>8-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T.J. Ford, PG</td><td>35</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>13</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fred Jones, GF</td><td>19</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrea Bargnani, F</td><td>26</td><td>5-13</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>14</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasho Nesterovic, C</td><td>19</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*42-76*</td><td>*1-6*</td><td>*21-25*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*106*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*55.3%*</td><td>*16.7%*</td><td>*84.0%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 11 (11)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

SkywalkerAC said:


> TJ Ford baby. :yay:


TJ indeed! Guess I'll go bother the Bucks about how much they miss him....:clap2:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Yeah, TJ. That might've been his best game as a Raptor. He was a difference maker.

And Bosh is clutch. That debate is over. His hands are still a little weak but he punished Veal in the fourth and put us over the edge.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice job getting to 4000 posts BTW, JS.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Nice job getting to 4000 posts BTW, JS.


Thanks, took awhile but i made it. :cheers:

The Raptors have now won 4 of their last 6 games. lookin good.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

A lot of credit to AP,Garbo, and Rasho also. They all played some good defense and AP and Garbo had good offensive games tonight also. Bosh was a beast, no one on Boston could guard him. TJ did a good job coming in when the raps were down in the fourth and taking control. Hope we get more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

chocolove said:


> A lot of credit to AP,Garbo, and Rasho also. They all played some good defense and AP and Garbo had good offensive games tonight also. Bosh was a beast, no one on Boston could guard him. TJ did a good job coming in when the raps were down in the fourth and taking control. Hope we get more of the same tomorrow.


I like this post. It really illustrates how many of our players gave a nice effort tonight. Total team win.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Did Ainge trade Telfair straight up for the Brandon Roy pick?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:
 

> Did Ainge trade Telfair straight up for the Brandon Roy pick?


Celtics draft night, from HoopsHype...



> Selected guard Randy Foye (7th overall pick);
> 
> Traded guard Dan Dickau, center Raef LaFrentz and the draft rights to guard Randy Foye to the Portland Trail Blazers for guard Sebastian Telfair, center Theo Ratliff and a 2008 second-round pick;
> 
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The move was to save money for the owners in order to sign Pierce to his three year contract extension. The owners did not want LaFrentz, Szczerbiak, and Pierce all signed long-term for over 35M each season.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Premier said:


> The move was to save money for the owners in order to sign Pierce to his three year contract extension. The owners did not want LaFrentz, Szczerbiak, and Pierce all signed long-term for over 35M each season.


Then you gotta wonder why they picked up Wally's enormous contract to begin with, right?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Q8i said:


>


That was a horse-collar tackle. Should've been a fifteen yard penalty and an automatic first down.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

speedythief said:


> That was a horse-collar tackle. Should've been a fifteen yard penalty and an automatic first down.


 
lol


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

I love the game threads and how Speedy carries them on his back, hes the Raptors forum work horse. Good job on these threads. 

I can only say "its about time" by finally taking Fred Jones out of the starting lineup, he's been playing terrible.

Good win by the Raps, hopefully they can keep beating the teams they are suppost to. That is the sign of a solid team.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

great game. the word of the night: finally.

peace


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Premier said:



> Gomes, Perkins, and Pierce are very good offensive rebounders.


2 offensive boards in 79 minutes... outstanding!!!!

6 as a team... outstanding!!!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Get the weak **** outta here!

Nice game Raps! Lets make it two in a row tonight.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey, Sam finally noticed that we have 3 guys who are 7 feet tall on our team and they can all pass and score. Raps are better when they play half court and play big. Only run on turnovers or long rebounds.

Players of the game: Rasho who gave us a nice inside presence on both ends, and FJones who didn't play much and therefore didn't hurt us much. Somebody must have told Sam he had a legit starting C to work with and small SG that can't shoot and deserves to be benched.

Entertaining game with not much D. 

Reality check though. Celts are nowhere near a playoff team and we barely squeaked out this win. That call when TJ clearly carried the ball and ended up with 2 FT's was a killer for the C's. Made it a 6 point game. TJ followed that up with another bad TO afterward and Calderon dropped a pass to keep the C's in it to the end. Plus the call when Bosh looked like he knocked the ball out of bounds and then got fouled with 4 on the shot clock. Luckily C's went 1/9 down the stretch.

These are the type of wins Toronto has been getting the last few years. Close wins against bad teams. Need to close out the Knicks tonight for it to mean anything.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Somebody's got to give Garbo some love for his defensive effort on Pierce. Bueno!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Then you gotta wonder why they picked up Wally's enormous contract to begin with, right?


To get rid of Ricky Davis. :biggrin:


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I liked Bargnani's game. I esp. liked how he was caught watching on that Garbajosa pass in the 4th quarter (I think it was the 4th; might have been the 3rd). And it is clear that Bosh is a superstar. I'm so happy he can hit free throws.

Garbajosa did well. I'm glad his shooting stroke is back. He played good defense, as well.

I'm still distressed over the Raptors' team defense. There were long, long stretches where it did not look good. The coaches need to teach the players how to rotate and help.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

thatta boy Garbo..Garbajosa is becoming one of my favorite players. I just love watching him play


----------

